# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Steroids and creatinine levels for drug test

## marcusfenix

I have a quick question and I hope you guys can help. I'm just starting a small cycle (350mg Test E 250mg Deca /Week) and I'm on probation. It's a strict program and I have random drug tests 3 or 4 times a month. I'm not worried about getting caught for the gear, as the lab they send me to doesn't have the capability. 

What I'm a bit concerned about is that I could get a "dilute", which is when people drink too much water to get the levels of drug and drug metabolite in their urine down beneath the cutoff. The way this lab tests for dilutes is by checking the creatinine level. Nothing I've found online tells me that my creatinine levels would be greatly affected by the cycle, but I wanted to check with the experts .

Will my creatinine levels be affected very much by the cycle? Any advice you can give is appreciated.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

If i remember correctly, you will get a higher value for creatinine, as that will happen if you lift weights regardless. But, heres the thing: If you arent doing any drugs, what are they going to bust you for?

----------


## marcusfenix

They won't bust me, per se. What they will do is call a "dilute" a violation and keep me in this crappy program for another six months or more. I would also have the joy of spending a good three or four nights in jail as punishment, which is fantastic. 

High creatinine should be okay, though. I asked the owner of the lab about ingesting lots of protein and working out hard and he said there wouldn't be a problem. They're really looking for people who are trying to beat it on the low side, which I'm not. 

I just want to get this probation over with, and any hiccups could possibly mean I'm stuck in it for a longer period of time. They don't test for gear, but I doubt they would look kindly upon it. I'm just trying to move on with my life, part of which is getting back into shape, but I wanted to be sure that I wasn't taking a big chance by accentuating my workouts with some good, old fashioned performance enhancers. 

Thanks for the info. Anybody else who has some concrete info would be helpful.

----------


## rhino1

dont drink water for the 3 days leading up to the test....your creatinine will be super concentrated.

Im an RN...this is reliable info

----------


## marcusfenix

Unfortunately, I don't know when I have to go in. I call a phone number every morning and listen to a message to find out if I have to UA that day. Still, by eating plenty of protein and not drinking too much water, along with providing them my first piss of the day, I can be pretty sure I'm not going to be low on creatinine. 

I just need to know for sure if a little juice would greatly affect my levels one way or another. If I know which way, I can probably adjust my habits one way or another (more protein, less water for low levels and more water, afternoon samples for high levels).

----------


## rhino1

I just took a pre employment drug screen for narcotics...drank alot of h20 cause i took some of my moms vicodinr. Was on aas and i did not get rejected.....YOU SHOULD BE FINE. NO YOU WILL BE FINE

----------

